
Computer Scientists Create Reprogrammable Molecular Computing System - jamesbvaughan
https://www.caltech.edu/about/news/computer-scientists-create-reprogrammable-molecular-computing-system
======
agumonkey
Am not surprised to see Damien Woods. Few years ago I got to see Nicolas
Schabanel on a talk about dna tiles as computing block, a long time partner of
Woods IIRC. Fascinating subject since they went up to Game of Life and had a
form of compiler for it. The only issue was stability with large "programs"
which impeded more abstract stuff (say lambda calculus). Ultra exciting stuff
and ultra concerning too.

btw Schabanel university math group (Paris Diderot IREM) just made a peertube
instance to host videos

[https://video.irem.univ-paris-
diderot.fr/videos/watch/2082cc...](https://video.irem.univ-paris-
diderot.fr/videos/watch/2082cc39-5c7f-4b72-b120-540567af05b2) <= Schabanel
conference (french speaking)

